# HERE'S HOW I SEE IT....



## 4CurlRedleg (Aug 31, 2003)

North Dakota sportsman are-complacent, ignorant, self serving and mostly just downright jack wipes!!

I have worked in the retail sporting bus. for several years and let me tell you that the hunters of NoDak do not give a damn about what is going on other than their own little slice of hunting heaven, period!!

I have literally stood at the counter and implored them to get involved. Not to the betterment of our business at times. The most popular response is the empty stare..... it's the, Why are you laying this on me look??

Well, we reap what we sew and now the ball is rollin' in the commercial court and I am holding out very little hope. I will not give up the battle but with a pack of losers on the bench it is going to be a shi**y season.

I'm off!!


----------



## tail chaser (Sep 24, 2004)

Yes, I agree. I can't seem to get sportsman around here to give a rats behind. Most I have talked to don't even know what the favorite son bill is. Whats it going to take?

TC


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

tail chaser said:


> Whats it going to take?


I hate to say it but I think a 1988 song by Cinderella puts it well:

"Don't Know What You Got (Til It's Gone)"

I hope that it doesn't work that way, but that's how everyone words it from other states that have gone this route.


----------



## Matt Jones (Mar 6, 2002)

tail chaser said:


> Whats it going to take?


...for their favorite spot to be locked up with them looking in from the outside and holding on to nothing but memories.

The thing is most people only do something to fix a problem, when that problem has already directly affected them. Very few people are proactive and do something before that problem reaches them.


----------



## cgreeny (Apr 21, 2004)

Sad to say but we all pretty much agree that if we don't have something done soon it will be too late to fix and all the great spot and great hunts we had will be reduced to memories and there won't be a damn thing to whine about except the lack of effort on ourselves. I was a little hot reading a post earlier and blew up. It always turns into the res. hunter against the NR's, I have many friends who come up to hunt every year. They would pay a couple hundred bucks to come up here to hunt for 14 days. Some think we need to lower fees and have no caps so everyone can hunt. I wish it could work out that way but it just can't work that way. Am I wrong in assuming we are trying to preserve the quality of hunting for all who hunt in ND, not just the residents like many NR's on this site like to assume. Or am I out in left field, someone please help me out on this.


----------



## adokken (Jan 28, 2003)

I have been diligent in contacting my represenatives and have largely ignored. The tourism Dept and the outfitters must have a good A- kissing lobby down there as they are getting what they want. Anyway will save a few bucks the next election as unless a candinate commits them self they can go to you know where. And you are right on the money about the North Dakota residends do not seem to have a clue whats going on in Bismarck. I started hunting in 1936 with a single shot 22 and have had many great years but feel for this new generation that will be shut out by the greed of a few that only look at wildlife as a source of income. Madtrapper


----------



## adokken (Jan 28, 2003)

Cgreeny,
I would like to clarify that I assume most of us are in favor of Non residents hunting here as long as they free lance, The non residents have just as much to lose as us Residents with what is going on in Bismarck. Met some NR two years that were taken to the cleaners by one of these shady Outfitters and talked them into coming back and free lance,Steered them to some goose fields and they had a great hunt and are coming back this fall . Madtrapper


----------



## adokken (Jan 28, 2003)

Cgreeny,
I would like to clarify that I assume most of us are in favor of Non residents hunting here as long as they free lance, The non residents have just as much to lose as us Residents with what is going on in Bismarck. Met some NR two years that were taken to the cleaners by one of these shady Outfitters and talked them into coming back and free lance,Steered them to some goose fields and they had a great hunt and are coming back this fall . Madtrapper


----------



## ND4LIFE (Sep 3, 2004)

as I have stated before I am all about perserving the quality of hunting, but I think severe caps, zones and tick tack little laws is not the way to pull everyone together. We all need to get together and fight G/O's.


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

I would like to add my two cents and agree with you fellow on this also. No animosity towards the non resident at all, but the g/o are wildlife resource pimps and we need to really crack down on them. They have sold us (their neighbors) out for a buck and need to be stopped before they destroy an American tradition and the local small towns.

D4Life your right on we need to stop the guides and outfitters.

Another thing that you can do is call Senators from other states. Tell them you don't feel represented and would like the CRP program to include public access. If landowners don't like it don't sign up.

4CurlRedleg, thanks for your concern, but don't give up.


----------



## HUNTNFISHND (Mar 16, 2004)

Can't we get some type of legislation going to cap the O/G operations to what are currently licensed? Then have it set up so that once an operation closes, or does not renew it's license, it can not be reopened. This would eliminate the O/G industry eventually.

Call it my personal pipe dream! :beer:

I just think that O/G are not needed in ND and are destroying our state by continually driving a wedge between good people. :******:

If we don't stand up and do something, ND will become Texas!!! :eyeroll:


----------



## 4CurlRedleg (Aug 31, 2003)

The same day this thread was started I was on another forum stoking the coals about freelancing and using guides.
Let me tell you, I was jumped on more than the trampoline at Chucky Cheese! People from NY, VA, to Texas and CA thought I was the biggest dipsh*t that lived.They have no idea what we have or understand why we have it!
Their way of hunting is paying for a spot or cramming their way into a public hunting area like sardines. But the worst of it is they feel g/o have a place in their hunting community, hell they even use them!! THEY HAVE ALL CONCEDED!! It is all done for them, true freelancing is just a memory.
ND4life, I like your screen name but that is where it ends. I have read your posts and for the life of me don't see where you are coming from.
Everything we have fought for the past few sessions is tied together.
The caps, the zones, the restrictions on g/o, it is all connected. To get to the sum total of preservation these must all be addressed and achieved to stop the resource whores from stripping our heritage down to fighting for a slot in the sardine can!

The battle from the commercial side has been all or nothing, no give or take. This is the approach we should have. Complacent people never win they just linger.

Even if this state goes like the rest of the country I will not lose, but our sons and daughters will!!!


----------



## goosehtr4life (Dec 16, 2002)

4 Curl :beer: I like your additude. The main problem is unless it affects people directly they will do nothing about it. Then like you said it will be to late. I personally own land and have many friends who own land. So I too could be in that class. But it's not all about me, it's about everyone that hunts in this great state. I just don't want where I grew up to end up like the SW part of the state. But for a lot of reasons they are setting the agenda because in their mind one thing. The almighty dollar, they could care less about the everyday citizen, only the privlidged few that are able to cough up big bucks to shoot a pheasant.

Do I have the answers??? No, but something must be done or it will be over before most people even realize it..


----------



## ND4LIFE (Sep 3, 2004)

sorry you disagree, I am all for stopping commercialization. I would bet I more about hunting the old ways that most anyone on here. But at some point you(all) need to stop whining and realistcally look how your going about these issues and realize you are alleinating a majority of people. Now if you were to go about and fight the source, I think you would have a better chance at changing the scene.


----------



## Maverick (Mar 4, 2002)

> I will not give up the battle but with a pack of losers on the bench it is going to be a shi**y season


Well, If I am your teammate then you just picked up my moral? :roll:



> 4 Curl I like your additude


Another team leader!!!

We need to be a TEAM....that means we need to unit and form a group. Like guides and outfitter have done, until then all this whining and *****ing is getting old to read.
SPORTSMAN ALLIANCE! There is no way we are going to get the needed support until we know what support we have. Which we really don't know! Yes everyone can say "We have support because I talk to people about it"
but evidentially we really don't. 4 years 2 different sessions and we have fought a tough battle, ( and I am for one saying THANK YOU to all who put in time to help) and have been pounded on by the G/O's.
Why, is the question, well as Dan stated in the hot topics


> but the lack of meaningful sportsperson involvment in some key areas is what killed this bill.


 about 1422....
Well doesn't that mean that we didn't get the support we were looking for? Without knowing our support how are we to gain more?
Can I type it again SPORTSMAN ALLIANCE
We will be more powerful that way and then we know where we are standing witht the state. Right now we are basically having 10-20 really active members and then only about 200-300 actually writing or contacting Reps( I am throwing out a number). We are fighting a giant with a sling shot, and David is no where to be found!

Don't take me wrong I am 100% against guides in this state( I/family have been battling 1 since I started hunting 23 years ago). There are no reason for them. If you have hunted or just learning, ND is an easy state to learn/hunt.


----------



## farmerj (Jun 19, 2004)

Here is a starting point. We all gripe about them, let's work on something we might be able to do something about. It would be a little victoy that would show us we can come together and get seomthing done.

Is it perfectly worded, NO. Is it a start? Yes

I am not saying you can't hunt section lines or anything like that, It's the guys driving around in motorcades and 10 guys getting out at once for one deer and opening up on it that this is aimed at. The hunters that the public sees the most and figure if that is hunting, why bother with supporting them.

As the code currently reads:


> 20.1-01-11. Hunting and harassing game from aircraft, motor vehicle, or
> snowmobile prohibited. Except as provided in this title, or when necessary for the protection of
> life or property except as provided in section 20.1-02-05, no person operating or controlling the
> operation of any aircraft or motor vehicle in this state may intentionally kill, chase, or harass any
> ...


Can a statement be added to the Century code be added that would limit or restrict the ability to "road hunt":



> no person within 50 yds of any aircraft or motor vehicle on a secondary or other improved road surface in this state may intentionally kill, chase, or harass any wild animal or wild bird, protected or unprotected except from a designated parking area.


This statement is to prevent those that search fields and section line from trucks and secondary or better roads for their deer. It is not meant to prevent someone who is on a trail or sitting in their trucks at a designated wildlife management area warming themselves from remaining ready should a deer or game appear.


----------



## Bob Kellam (Apr 8, 2004)

Mav

That is the reason we started the North Dakota Outdoor Heritage Coalition. Our intent is to be proactive with legislation and getting hunters involved. Many of you are paying dues to sportsmens groups, are they doing what you would like them to do? are we getting support from them when we need it?

NDOHC is posted on the site. Not a response, no interest, Dan was right.

Later
Bob


----------



## Maverick (Mar 4, 2002)

I am not saying Dan was wrong...I agree 100% but we need more support and should start supporting the NDOHC. I am one of the oldest(not in age but on this site) Supporting members and this is news to me. I haven't even herd of it. THAT IS THE PROBLEM. (not trying to yell) Anyway you look at it we are the minority right now, and we have to face that. Otherwise we are going to be fighting the same fight in 2 years.

Support is support, it being from 100 yr. old grandma or grandpa to 18 year old who just entered college.
Support is support even if we get NR to support us! When we have structure to our support it will become stronger.


----------



## Bob Kellam (Apr 8, 2004)

Mav 
I know you are not saying Dan was wrong, we both agree. I hope that NDOHC will eventually grow into the premier sportsmans organization in the state but we are just starting up and it has been a little hectic with the legislature in session.

More work will be required to organize further, and we are working hard this session but we can not do it alone.

Thanks to all who have lent their support so far!!

Bob


----------



## 4CurlRedleg (Aug 31, 2003)

Maverick said:


> > I will not give up the battle but with a pack of losers on the bench it is going to be a shi**y season


Well, If I am your teammate then you just picked up my moral? :roll:

I for one do not frequent this site to boost morals, egos or make anyone feel good. I just callem' like I see em. Don't take it personal, I'm pretty sure I didn't put Maverick in front of losers!

95% of the folks on here agree with what needs to be done, but that 95% is nothing to the outdoors people who don't know this web-site is here.

Sorry Bob but not very many people know of the coalition, including me.
Must not be very vocal.
I would like to hear more about it and your list of pluses and minuses. 
If the wheel isn't squeaking loud enough no-one will hear it.


----------



## Bob Kellam (Apr 8, 2004)

NDOHC is posted under Hot Topics. It is in the infant stage but we are working it. We can ony expand from here.


----------



## Maverick (Mar 4, 2002)

4 curl you are the one that said you are sitting with a bunch of losers...not me
So everyone that you hunt/fish and yes that means you are all losers
Good way to call it!

Call them like you seem them but with a postive tone.....otherwise comments like that can be kept to yourself...I am calling it as I see it right now!


----------



## 4CurlRedleg (Aug 31, 2003)

[/quote]95% of the folks on here agree with what needs to be done, but that 95% is nothing to the outdoors people who don't know this web-site is here. [/quote]

I deal with these people everyday, they don't give a damn!! They don't want to get it, don't want the hassle. This is why we are getting our hind-ends handed to us this session. If you get ten people to e-mail their politicians out of how many state-wide sportspeople there are and have one individual who greases the palm of said politician over pops, who is going to be looked after?

Definition of loser- someone who has lost.


----------



## Fallguy (Jan 23, 2004)

> North Dakota sportsman are-complacent, ignorant, self serving and mostly just downright jack wipes!!
> 
> I have worked in the retail sporting bus. for several years and let me tell you that the hunters of NoDak do not give a damn about what is going on other than their own little slice of hunting heaven, period!!


4Curl,

Where do you work? Maybe it's just me, but doesn't coming on here and making a bold statement like this about North Dakotans irk some people? I understand your view, but trashing people might be bad for business.

P.S. I would still like to know where you work so when I'm in Bismarck (for pheasant season next year at my inlaws) I don't give you any business.


----------



## Maverick (Mar 4, 2002)

> deal with these people everyday, they don't give a damn!! They don't want to get it, don't want the hassle.


Is it that they don't give a damn or they don't know about it? With tthe highest voter turn out in the last election I would say that people do give a damn.....Sure people are hearing some thing about hunting issues but they are not seeing the long run. Let's not get ignorance and misinformation or uninformed mixed up!!! The truth is that average Joe just doesn't see what we are seeing. The families that don't have computer are not correctly infromed and the elderly are not properly informed. How about the people out there that have computer but don't know how to correctly use them?

I can name 5 friends that I have that don't have computers;Homer, Roscoe, Ronn dog, Hillbilly, Paco...all good friends and hunting/fishing buddies that have no clue what is going on in the legislation(until I call them and tell them) because they don't have access to a computer as easily as we do. Do they care?HELL YES!!!! They just don't have the same opportunity to gain the same knowledge as we do.......Those are the people that we need to find and give them our knowledge.


----------



## buckseye (Dec 8, 2003)

4curl we are getting our behinds handed to us because we don't bribe people as good as the opposition. Simple as that!!! I have no personal animosity towards any Senators or Reps they are just doing their jobs like they have been groomed to do them. Obviously if our gains or losses were counted in dollars we would be much more attentive. 8)


----------



## 4CurlRedleg (Aug 31, 2003)

Ignorance is no excuse, and neither is complacency.

Where did ignorance get the Texans! Or even closer to home the Sotans?
Pay to play, or flock to NoDak where it is basically free range. Get a pulse where the rest of the country lays on hunting, you'll change your perspective.

Bobm called this one a couple of years ago, sorry to say the Georgian hit her on the head!

I have yet to make this personal towards anyone on here ( fallguy), if you choose to make it personal towards me use the pm and I'll shred you there.


----------



## Maverick (Mar 4, 2002)

> Ignorance is no excuse, and neither is complacency.


Did anyone say it was an excuse or anything about complacency? NO...


> Let's not get ignorance and misinformation or uninformed mixed up!!!


ignorance is being uniformed and how do you expect people to be when they don't know what is happening? So how should they go about it then?
complacency is: the feeling you have when you are satisfied with yourself, and I don't think anyone here is feels complacency about this session, and has no meaning to this arguement. I do think you are complacent about this arguement, which I don't understand why?

Texas is Texas, and you and I have no idea why it went the way it did ( I would bet that G/O's had all to do with it)? I would bet that they(Texas) didn't vote hunting as their national heritage!



> Get a pulse where the rest of the country lays on hunting, you'll change your perspective


Just to let you know that the very pulse you are talking about is what fuels me for knowledge. Worry about your home front and you will see change. Chastize it and choose to ruin it!!


----------



## 4CurlRedleg (Aug 31, 2003)

SHOW ME THE MONEY Maverick!!

If the sportsman of ND are not satisfied with the current trend, then where are they? Misinformed-maybe uninformed-most likely, ignorant of the issue-most assuredly, complacent-absolutely. Proofs in the legislature.

Like I said before, as long as they have their little corner of ND they just simply don't give a damn about the whole!! When they do figure it out it will have passed them by.

You better add more fuel because the commercial steamroller is gaining some traction!!


----------



## Bobm (Aug 26, 2003)

ND freelance hunting is toast. Indifferent, uninformed citizens are the prey of all special interests. Even though the G/Os are outnumbered by a huge ratio they have taken the time and made the effort to learn the system and use it to their financial advantage. They won and if you're a young guy thats living in ND for the hunting you are kidding yourself if you think its not going to happen. Even I was surprised at how fast it happened. Move out of state where you can get a much higher paying job so you can come home and afford to buy the hunting access your buddies that stay will not be able to afford. Commercialization, its unstoppable, :eyeroll: .


----------



## Maverick (Mar 4, 2002)

SAY IT WITH ME NOW>>>>



> If the sportsman of ND are not satisfied with the current trend, then where are they?


What constitutes a sportsman?
Are farmers sportsman?
Are farmhands sportsman?
When bills are limiting how much they ( not G/O's)can be made then they are not sportsman anymore? That's not what I am saying but reading.

If you look back at things we lost because of small towns. Now let's look alittle more close. Are small town trying to run the show...NO...they just want to make some money as well....
LOUDER JERRY....I CAN"T HEAR YOU.....



> Like I said before, as long as they have their little corner of ND they just simply don't give a damn about the whole!! When they do figure it out it will have passed them by


Most of those people who have the small hole live in a small hole, and have no idea what is going on in the legilation, and yes they don't give a rats *** about the whole because they can't se it coming themselves....
LOUDER JERRY I STILL CAN"T HEAR YOU!!!!...you get my point yet


> You better add more fuel because the commercial steamroller is gaining some traction


Let me rephrase it for you....WE better add more fuel...
Or are you not a sportsman?

I would also like to know where you work, because with a statement like:


> North Dakota sportsman are-complacent, ignorant, self serving and mostly just downright jack wipes!!


NO ONE IS GOING TO SHOW YOU THEIR MONEY!!


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

4CurlRedleg, Maverick you guys are so close to thinking the same why argue. 4CurlRedlegs is right about the ignorance and complacency. Let's not waste good energy on each other when the enemy reads this and holds his stomach laughing. We need to channel our anger and do something. Write to news papers, call your representative. I call senators from out of state to talk about CRP and how it would be financially beneficial to states as a whole to add public access to the program. For those of us who know what is happening we need to do something. As for the NDOHC sign me up, where do I pay. I am willing to do other things, and hopefully so are others, so lets have some ideas. We are only a hair from Bobm being right so we better get on the stick now. If you don't want to post pm me.

Lets start doing something before we run out of steam squabbling with each other.


----------



## Maverick (Mar 4, 2002)

If we are complacent then why are we trying to fight for our hunting?
Why is NDHOC starting? Why did the ETREE start. Why did people do so much work? Because we are not complacent. Sure some are but what percentage of those people keep up with hunting a fishing issues. I bet if they new what the stakes were they might be more helping. If they new that there hole was sold to an outfitter they would care. Righ tnow they don't know that.
If we were complacent then we would *all*(sportsman) be happy with what is going on, and were are not!! We are not united! Which is what is killing us.

I will tell that I am not complacent, but I am a sportsman. Does that make me wrong because I am a sportsman, because as soon as you say we are complacent then it is over.

We are not complacent just over powered right now.


----------



## 4CurlRedleg (Aug 31, 2003)

With that post Mav, maximum intelligence has been exhausted and I just can't compete!!

Plainsman, without a huge bank roll it will be very dificult to get the word out. Last summer we discussed acquiring funds for advertising, billboards newspapers, local outdoor magazines... It pretty much died at the table.
It will take a major player to really get the ball rollin'. Anyone know of one?

One more thing, by creating a coalition there will be another dissection of sportsman. There is a mentality among some who don't use guides but also don't condemn them either. They see them as fellow sportsman all standing for the same goal. We can't assume that we are the majority in this fight.

Those that know me personally know I am not a pessimist, but this is one really heavy bus and that there is one long hill to push it up!!


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

Maverick

When I say complacent I'm certainly not thinking about you or most of the people on this site. Far from it. Don't make it so hard for me to complement you.

4CurlRedlegs, I know how you feel, it feels like we don't have a chance. If we can do something before we run out of energy maybe we can accomplish something. The problem is people will not think of this until they encounter the first pay or go away signs in the field. It's like deer season, I shoot all year long, but have you seen the shooting range two days before season. It is this type that will do nothing until they have lost it. Then they will sit in the bar opening day of deer season and cry in their beer.

Oh, well, I never give up. I will do everything I can to fire up every sportsmen I run into. Oh, and outfitters and guides are not sportsmen, they are businessmen. This is simply underestimating the enemy, and they are the enemy. They are the enemy of the freelance hunter, the landowner, the local businesses. People just do not understand how they negatively influence local economies.


----------



## Maverick (Mar 4, 2002)

With that post I will assume you are complacent. 
Don't get me wrong 4curl, you probably not a pessimist but it was what I was reading. :beer: 
I will agree with you about the sportsman are the minority not the majority.

Plainsman....I am with you there.....I for one am not going to give up. :beer:


----------



## Ryan.Anderson (Oct 12, 2004)

I don't think the way you're going about recruiting hunters is being done in a professional manner 4Curl. First off, preaching to the choir at what I'm assuming is a hunting retail store isn't going to get results. There are many ND hunters that aren't educated on how much land is really being leased up.

I for one would like to hear your pitch to these people you encounter. I'm not implying that you don't mean well. I hope you can see where I get the feeling that you are maybe trying to push your ideals onto people after reading your first post.

Just a suggestion:
If you want to get people involved, figure out some statistics to which you can tell people that will WANT to make them get involved rather then feel pushing into being involved.

I haven't done the research, but some simple example of what I'm talking about could be: 
As of 1970, the average everyday hunter had free access to 70% of ND's land. Today, that percent has dropped to 40%. If this trend continues, public land will be the only place of free hunting by the year 2050. Numbers always mean more then words when getting the reaction you desire from people who aren't educated on the issue at hand.

Once you have all the information, then you may get the results you are looking for from the average joe, such as myself. After the results are gathered, an article written to be posted in a ND hunting magazine could be a very prosperous step.

Please don't take offence to what I have said, take it as constructive criticism. This is just my opinion towards your first post on this topic.


----------



## 4CurlRedleg (Aug 31, 2003)

No offense taken.

Number 1-I am not a recruiter at my job or here. I was pointing to the mass and their demeanor!

Number 2-I don't throw a pitch at the counter, I let the consumer do all the pitchin' and I do the battin'! These people know what is happening and seem genuine, but they do not want to be involved. COMPLACENT!! They have their comfort zone and are content.

Number 3- We had a great source of information from several outstanding writers in Dakota Country Magazine. The editor pulled all the dialogue pertaining to these issues because he suffered backlash from areas of the state that propagate commercialization. Don't blame him, gotta feed the family first.

My original post was a heated accurate observation, not a sales pitch.


----------



## DJRooster (Nov 4, 2002)

Look in the mirror...We are "North" South Dakota. As soon as our waterfowl cap gets to 5000 and we change our trespass laws we will be a mirror image of our neighbors. Good or bad that is the way it is going to be, "you"ve got the money honey I've got the time." We will either have to adapt to the changing times or hang up the boots. It is a sad time for a great tradition but money talks in Bismarck. It is not because we are losers but because we are losing. Cherish your hunting spots because they are like gold!


----------



## 4CurlRedleg (Aug 31, 2003)

Go south farther, way south.


----------



## Chris Benson (Apr 3, 2004)

If you would like a NR perspective,

In Manitoba we have the oppsite problem that you guys are having, we have too many lawless free-lancers. What I have found is that some visiting NR hunters take advantage of hunting in Canada. They blantenly break game laws, as enforcement is hard to find. The DNR gets cutbacks after cutbacks which leads to less conservation officers on the road during hunting season, the couple officers that are on the road patrol an huge area totaling sometimes a couple hundred square miles.

Now I see guides and outfitters as the lesser of two evils, they at least keep the NR hunters in check. I don't like losing ground to outfitters either, and I did lose a field to outfitters. but I hate even more to see some a-hole shooting 70 ducks over their limit. Or an illegal NR guide taking "friends" out hunting everyday.

While sitting around with a few other duck hunters we got to talking, here's what we seen happen this past fall in Manitoba, (this from only four guys)

-Some guys from P.A. were up in the Interlake and shot close to 75 Redheads (legal limit 2) the guy who was telling me this story caught them, and couldn't do a thing about as no DNR officers were around.

-A couple guys shooting right inside Oak Hammock Marsh, I don't mean just inside the refuge, but on one of the control marsh cells.

-Another guy told me of a couple NR guys using tape recordings of duck sounds while hunting.

-Illegal NR guiding "friends" in a public marsh, taking them out morning and evening for almost 3 weeks straight.

What I hope will happen and it looks like it will sometime in the near furture, is to make free lancing illegal in the Prairies. Following that I would hope there would be a cap on the number of guides in the province or in a certain area. As I would think every farmer would become a "guide".

I would like to think that Resident hunters should come first, before NR hunters. Some might bring up the point that visiting NR bring money into communities, which is true I guess. But what about the resident that lives here year long, how much does he contribute to the community? It's a heck of alot more than any visiting hunter.


----------



## stevepike (Sep 14, 2002)

4Curl, 
How many times did you testify at the legislature this year? Or last session?

With your original tirade I assume you are very involved (not just posting on internet forums or talking to friends). I agree, most if not all sportsmen could be much more involved and it all boils down to priorities. Whether someone feels a bill is worth it or if they can afford to take time off work. Many probably do not realize they cannot afford not to be involved if they wish to continue their current pursuits/passions.


----------

